# SEEKING PLAYERS  in BAHRAIN



## velm (Nov 13, 2004)

Looking for anyone that plays ANYTHING in BAHRAIN.  I have played DND 1st ed up to 3rd, and a variety of others.
Currently in the militarty doing a year here and put in paperwork to stay an additional.
If interested, email me at:  velm77@hotmail.com.

I can play, and DM (DND).


----------

